# Please remind me why I should miscarry naturally and not have a D&C?



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

I've been spotting for about 5-6 days (what day is it? I don't even know...) which I had gotten fairly calm about but I've been obviously cramping/contracting for the last 7-8 hours or so. Painfully enough that I had much trouble sleeping and am now up way too early.

I had a miscarriage just under 10 years ago, for which I went to emergency adn my water broke in the ER, then I had labor and delivered a 15 week baby, fully formed. I had a D&C as was standard procedure and stayed in the hospital until the next day.

Since then I've had two healthy & uneventful pregnancies though both ended in c-section.

So can you please remind me why it's better for me to miscarry at home than <pause...ouch, ouch, ouch...> to get a D&C?

Fortunately, my DH is going to stay home with me today.

tyia


----------



## Melda (Mar 27, 2003)

I had 2 natural m/c's. How far along are you? I think it depends on how far along and if your body is doing what it is suppose to do if they will even do a d & c anymore. I was 6 weeks and not sure with the other before i m/ced but my body did the right job both times ...


----------



## MsChatsAlot (Sep 8, 2005)

I was 12-14 weeks when I miscarried. I did it at home and although not a pleasant experience, there was some comfort in being at home with my family as we went through this.

Damage can occur during a D&C. And it's certainly invasive.

A few days after my miscarriage, I had an ultrasound done to make sure everything was gone, if not I would have had to have a D&C.

I think most things are better done naturally and at home if possible. Anytime you go in for a *procedure* there is risk.

Peace be with you and your family. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

Riversky--

It is Wednesday, in case you hadn't found that out already.

I had 2 natural miscarriages, very early on, that started on their own.

My 3rd m/c was missed (baby's heart had stopped beating, but my body didn't recognize that) and I went in for a D/C. I knew there were risks, but my doctor was very experienced. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be (I bled less than I did with the natural m/c's) and it got things over with quickly, which is what I wanted. The hospital was associated with a religious organization, and everyone treated me very thoughtfully (nurses, anesthesiologist, doctor, chaplain).

There is a lot of merit to letting your body do things naturally. It just wasn't the right choice for me at the time.

I'm sorry you are going through this. Take good care of yourself during this hard time.

Keri


----------



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

I want to offer you some hugs and thoughts of healing for your greif.

I hope you were able to stay home with your supportive DH and were comfortable.
I usually sugest to clients to stay home the same as they planned a homebirth. I tend to find the hospital is cold and clinical about miscarriage and procedures surrounding it. As long as the miscarriage is complete, there is no excessive bleeding or signs of infection it will be easier for you to be in your own comfortable surroundings if you choose.

HUGS~
Michelle


----------



## Christy1980 (Jul 7, 2002)

RiverSky, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Specialksw03 (Oct 13, 2005)

im very sorry for your losses. i had two natural mc in 2004 at 5 1/2 wks and 8 1/2 weeks with absolutly no problems or cramping. my most recent mc was also at about 5 1/2 weeks.l i only bleed for 4 days and my hcg was down to 8 but almost a month later i had to have d&c for retained tissue and the cramping that followed was the worst pain i ever felt. this was in june and the cramping still comes and goes. if, god forbid, i lost another baby i would not choose the d&c unless i absolutly had to.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

I am sorry for you loss...








I have had a d&c and a natural m/c...both suck.
However, the natural did take awhile to finally be over...that was the hardest part...the waiting...

Thinking of you!~


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Thank you for your responses. It does feel good to have people commisserate with you, regardless of how logical I can feel that this was simply meant to be, that things just weren't quite right for the pregnancy to continue.

In the end, though I tried to stay home, the bleeding was so severe that at a certain point, I just felt I had to get an ambulance...I didn't even feel I could sit in a vehicle and have my DH drive me. I have a low iron issue and I was starting to feel really weak so I just had to go with my gut at the time.

In the end, I either expelled everything naturally (there was no pressure to have a D&C) according to the extensive ultrasound or I have an ectopic pregnancy (they think it's a small possibility). I think I miscarried naturally. There were clots that passed but I didn't think there were enough of them or substantial ones, but I could be wrong about that. I just sort of have to wait and see. My hemaglobin is around 10, which is still quite low and a slight concern but I was excited that it was that high after all that bleeding.

So for now I'm resting and assuming all is well and done and I'm going to recover just fine.

It's sad to lose a pregnancy but I like to think that something was just not quite right and it's for the best. I am already incredibly fortunate to have two lovely healthy children.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Riversky-
I am glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better - Hb of 10 isn't too bad after all that!

Be good to yourself, and your body will heal in its own time. Unfortunately, we can't rush it.

Sending you healing thoughts today.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Riversky - I also had a m/c this week and wanted to send you









I wanted to say that you can also miscarry naturally but still use some pain medication if the pain is too great - I don't think the options are only endure the pain or D&C.

I unfortunately did not expell everything so I had a D&C, but I felt like it wasn't rushed, we waited overnight and until the cramping stopped and did extra ultrasounds to be sure to give my body a chance. However, I do wish I had some pain meds earlier than I got them.


----------



## Christy1980 (Jul 7, 2002)

River and mightymoo, I'm so sorry to both of you.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolalapcat* 
It is Wednesday, in case you hadn't found that out already.









This makes me laugh each time I read it. I just thought I should tell you. Thank you.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

to all.

Thank you, Gretasmommy.

Hugs to you, too, MightyMoo. I hope you are doing better than can be imagined. I'm doing pretty well. My children have been so supportive. My 5 year old cried but was easily cheered up and I got her giggling right away. My 7 year old said he was very sad because he had been so excited to have another child in the family...what a sweetie. We told them that in the future, it was possible that we might get pregnant again but that we would wait and see. They seemed fairly content with that possibility. They already knew about my first miscarriage, which seemed to help their whole understanding of it...giving us less to explain on the way home from the hospital.

Thank you again, Christy.


----------



## Reebee (Sep 14, 2006)

I feel for you! back in january, we lost a baby at 6 1/2 weeks....I haemoraged, and HAD to have a D&C...I was loosing my own blood instead of baby.......but take heart....we are now 14.1 weeks pregnant again....... all the best


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

Riversky--

If I made you laugh, that is the best thing I could do, even though I was just trying to be helpful! That's the best kind of backfire! I try to watch comedies on tv, and rent funny movies, just to remind myself how good laughter is for the soul. It really does help keep my mood on a more even keel.

Take care!

Keri

ps, good luck, Reebee!


----------



## beckyphry (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm waiting to miscarry right now. I'm only 6 weeks so I'm hoping I can do this naturally. Just wanted to give hugs to RiverSky and mightymoo


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that Becky. It's really common. I heard or read once that 40% of pregnancies end in miscarriage. I think that that number helped reassure me the first time I heard it, that this did not mean I would not have babies again. Hugs and strength to you.

Good luck, Reebee!!! Congrats for being able to move on! Good for you!

Thank you, Keri.

I'm slowly but surely healing but I've been in bed almost entirely since it happened. I'm in bed with a ~s l o w~ laptop right now trying to read what I want to read. But I think that pampering myself (and DH is doing a wonderful job of helping me with it) is most important right now.


----------



## beckyphry (Sep 26, 2006)

I hope it's ok to just tack this onto your thread, RiverSky.

I'm still miscarrying. It started last Monday, when I was 5w3d. I only had two decent-sized gushes of blood all week. This week I've had a few days of heavier-than-period bleeding, but now it's just returned to spotting. No cramps or anything. I saw my midwife today and after an ultrasound, she'd like me to have a D&C. I still have the yolk sac, and a bunch of clots. I told her I wanted to wait another week or so before making that decision (I'm going away this weekend). She's worried I'll hemorrhage, or that it'll be a lot of blood and I'll be at work or something... I'm scared of that, too. I'm ticked off that it's been 11 days and this still hasn't been a very productive miscarriage.

So, considering I'm still only 7 weeks (though there's been no fetal growth or anything), and that the bleeding hasn't been consistent in the last week and a half, what would you do? Wait it out, or just schedule a D&C? (oh, and I know all the risks of a D&C, I'm not really up for hearing about those right now.... ). Thanks!


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beckyphry* 
I hope it's ok to just tack this onto your thread, RiverSky.

Sure, Becky.

I suspect that my pregnancy had ended approximately 3 weeks before my contractions started, I simply only had feelings, not ultrasound to tell me so. I also know someone who has a miscarriage around 12 weeks but the pregnancy was only around 6 weeks developed...it only took a few days for the miscarriage to complete, at that point, after the ultrasound, but chances are it was many weeks since the pregnancy actually ended, right?

I'm guessing it will be just fine for you to wait a bit longer. Just pay attention to whether or not you are feeling weak, take extra iron, eat really well, rest plenty and go in at the slightest sign of fever or pain that isn't contractions.

That is my lay person's advice, I think your intuition is right on this and your midwife is just a little over worried.

Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## beckyphry (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks.







I needed to hear that. Emotionally, both options are scary -- there are risks and benefits of both. *sigh* I just wish my body would get on with it.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beckyphry* 
*sigh* I just wish my body would get on with it.

Yup, I totally understand. It took 4 days of spotting before my contractions began but in hindsight, I'm wondering if the leaky bladder I had for the week or so before that, might actually have been amniotic fluid leaking. I'll never know, right? But you know, it's been just a bit over a week and I'm feeling much, much better, both physically and emotionally. I wish the same for you!


----------



## beckyphry (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks so much! I've been bleeding/spotting for the last 11 days, with no cramping. The waiting is so difficult, but I'm willing to wait if my body is going to eventually take care of this.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Wishing you speedy and painless contractions...







:


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Becky-
Wishing you a speedy walk down this path.

Riversky- Hope you are feeling a bit better. I have found that every few days I sem to feel a little better . . . only a little, but that's something, right?


----------



## beckyphry (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks. I'm having a really hard day. Just frustrated with my body for not doing what it needs to do. I'm considering taking high doses of vitamin C to induce the bleeding (In the last two weeks I've only had two days with moderate bleeding, the rest has been spotting). Has anyone ever tried this?


----------

